
Show HN: A point-and-click visual decoder for flag semaphore - bobbiechen
https://bobbiec.github.io/semaphore-decoder.html
======
bobbiechen
Hi all, I made this decoder for flag semaphore recently in Vue. It lets you
click on each flag position independently to define the input symbol, because
I found it difficult to read the usual lookup table.

I also wrote up the project experience here [1], and the code is on Github
[2]. This is my first Vue project and I enjoyed the learning process, but I
probably made some mistakes, so feedback is appreciated.

[1] [https://bobbiechen.com/blog/2020/5/28/the-making-of-
semaphor...](https://bobbiechen.com/blog/2020/5/28/the-making-of-semaphore-
decoder)

[2]
[https://github.com/bobbiec/bobbiec.github.io/blob/master/sem...](https://github.com/bobbiec/bobbiec.github.io/blob/master/semaphore-
decoder.html)

------
fundamental
Looks like this only renders correctly in chrome.

~~~
bobbiechen
Thanks for the feedback, what browser are you using?

I do know that it's broken on mobile Firefox (but works on desktop) - works on
nightly mobile so I didn't investigate further. I should put up a banner or
something for mobile Firefox.

